

DOT.tk – what's up - djengineerllc

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dot.tk<p>So is there something wrong with dot.tk?  I temporarily register free domains with them for test projects and it looks like their site is hosed for me.  I can&#x27;t get to any .tk domains.<p>Anyone else seeing this?  I checked isitup.org and they show it up.  I checked tools.pingdom.com and there was no ping.  I checked mxtoolbox.com and it showed that they didn&#x27;t have any ns records.
======
djengineerllc
Ok, I can get to it from a proxy location of the Netherlands, but not from the
US or Germany.

So now isitup.org shows dot.tk up at an ip of 213.206.98.165. It shows
www.dot.tk as being down.

~~~
david_shaw
Works for me (California, US)

~~~
djengineerllc
Thanks david! I did a tracert on their IP of 213.206.98.165 and I get out of
our AT&T firewall, we get to something that is telia.net, then to atom86.net,
then we get to 213.133.37.246 and then it times out.

Looks like their IP block is in the Netherlands when I check whois w/ ripe.net
([https://apps.db.ripe.net/search/query.html](https://apps.db.ripe.net/search/query.html)).

The ip block for dot.tk is 213.206.98.160 - 213.206.98.175.

When I check the IP of where the tracert stops at IS Core Network in the
Netherlands.

Maybe there is a certain router that is down in which I can't hop to.

Looks like (IS Core Network in the Netherlands) is cloud hosting.

I tweeted the cloud hosting company with the issue and info.

IsItUp is now showing www.dot.tk (54.230.206.33) and dot.tk both as being up.
I still can't get to it yet.

Looks like a lot traffic over there:
[http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html](http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html),
but couldn't really see anything causing my issue yet.

Verified that someone else out there on Twitter has the same issue. Yeah, I'm
not crazy! :P

And this is just cool:
[http://cybermap.kaspersky.com/](http://cybermap.kaspersky.com/)

~~~
djengineerllc
Seems to be working through my Charter ISP, but not my work's AT&T ISP still.

